# .60 Model Airplane Engine



## kf2qd (Dec 13, 2009)

Been going to post these plans for a long time, many things have stood in the way....

I developed this design when I was in college 20 years ago. It is made from 3 - 2" cubes of aluminum plus a 2x2x1 for the head, a cast iron sleeve and a steel crank. This was designed for a 1 semester Machine Tool Practice Lab. Students who had never seen a machine shop were making most of the parts in 45 - 50 hours of lab time. Cast Irnon sleeve, cast iron ring, steel crank and the rest aluminum.

Plans in the plans section.

Pete






(sorry about the high quality background...)


----------



## vlmarshall (Dec 13, 2009)

Neat! Thanks for sharing it! The plans are a bit hard to read, though...


----------



## Blackdavid (Aug 9, 2011)

kf2qd  said:
			
		

> Been going to post these plans for a long time, many things have stood in the way....
> 
> I developed this design when I was in college 20 years ago. It is made from 3 - 2" cubes of aluminum plus a 2x2x1 for the head, a cast iron sleeve and a steel crank. This was designed for a 1 semester Machine Tool Practice Lab. Students who had never seen a machine shop were making most of the parts in 45 - 50 hours of lab time. Cast Irnon sleeve, cast iron ring, steel crank and the rest aluminum.
> 
> ...


----------



## RollaJohn (Dec 5, 2011)

Blackdavid here is the direct link to where you can download the plans.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?action=tpmod;dl=item224


----------

